
Google Street View's beefed-up privacy blurs cow's face - prawn
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/16/beefed-up-google-street-view-privacy-blurs-cows-face
======
Animats
Google blurs too many signs and street numbers.

Blurring number plates is almost pointless now. There are so many systems
recording them that the random ones that appear in Google StreetView barely
matter.

